# stick marsh report....in case you missed it.



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> report.
> 
> nothing. water is high, fish are deep, i like skinny salty water.
> beer was good, truck and boat sustained heavy dusting. 20.00 at the car wash. home at 0100. daddy is tired.



** dock lights tomorrow night...hmmmm edgewater, or PSJ?


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

No shiners?


----------



## tailgator (Aug 17, 2008)

nice detailed report.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

u suk and that is sad...


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

i hope titsusville gets flooded


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

> i hope titsusville gets flooded


?


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

wtf ^ why


----------

